# Am RMI-Server: IP des Clients ermitteln?



## tuxedo (10. Okt 2007)

Hi,

kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wie ich am RMI-Server die IP des Clients ermitteln kann? Möchte nur ungern den Client via Callback nach seiner IP fragen. Würde die IP halt gerne aus der Verbindung heraus ermitteln. Geht das überhaupt?

- Alex


----------



## Niki (10. Okt 2007)

Klar geht das!
getClientHost


----------



## tuxedo (10. Okt 2007)

Manchmal bin ich blind wie'n Fisch (wobei die ja nicht wirklich blind sind ;-) ). Hatte schon die Doc zu UnicastRemiteObject und deren Superklassen angesehen, aber ich muss wohl diese Methode übersehen haben...

thx,

- Alex


----------

